# blast from the past



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

vintage ge amp meter and induction amp clamp from around the 1930 to 1950
nice addition to my tool museum


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice find!:thumbsup:


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

COOL!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

I LIKE it.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

yeah the amp meter registers up to 200 amps and the clamp ring weighs about 8 pounds
lol wouldn't want to carry that around on the tool belt all day.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

I inherited these from my papaw, he would still use them until about ten years ago.


----------

